# All Things Bogan Thread



## GumbyLearner (29 May 2009)

With recent talk on the topic of Bogans.

I thought ASF needs a thread just like this one.

If you have a photo, image, story or opinion about anything bogan post it right here.

I'm sure deep down there is that special bogan in all of us. :


----------



## matty2.0 (29 May 2009)

Can someone give me a precise definition of "Bogan"?


----------



## Timmy (29 May 2009)

Sweet thread, bro.


----------



## GumbyLearner (29 May 2009)

matty2.0 said:


> Can someone give me a precise definition of "Bogan"?




Well according to this link

http://www.bogan.com.au/definition/index.php

So now we have a basic understanding of the bogan, we may delve further into the mysterious world of mullets and long-kneck beer bottles in brown paper bags. Traits of the bogan can be summarised by the following points:

• A pronounced lack of dress sense in social situations.  Typical bogan attire consists of a flannelette shirt, King Gee stubbie shorts (either blue/khaki), torn or soiled jeans from the 1980's or earlier, and of course double-plug standard issue white thong sandals with black rubber.  A bogan's dress sense is not influenced by intended destination/occasion hence the line between workwear and formal wear is often hazy at best.  On rare occasions bogans may be spotted wearing enclosed shoes when entering the local RSL to "have a slap on the pokies" or to "get pissed wif me mates on the veebs (VB)".  A female bogan will usually wear a matching ensemble usually consisting of second-hand fashions or products purchased from the discount retail chains Best and Less or Big W.

• A lack of personal hygiene.  A bogan will often allow his/her hair to grow into an attractive style named *the "mullet"* as popularised in the 1980's.  A hair cut is a rare event for the bogan, and most styling occurs when the razor is brought out to either a) produce a "skinhead" style cut or b) a "frullet" (front-mullet).  Similar styles apply for females, however the female bogan frequently colours her hair auburn.  The bogan bathroom usually contains a bar of multi-purpose soap used to both cleaning the family, washing the hair, styling the hair and manicures/pedicures.  Whilst most non-bogans will use Eau de Toilette spray as a perfume, the most common boganistic fragrance is "Odour of Toilet".  The bogan frequently rosters showers at irregular intervals such as once a week for males and twice for females.

• Distinct vocabulary.  The bogan language is somewhat foreign to most English-speaking people.  For example in boaglish, the word "shooting" would be pronounced as "shootun".  Similarly, the word "look out" is pronounced as "look eet".  The boaglish alphabet does not contain the letters "i" or "g", hence the pronunciation of words containing the suffix -ing are simply pronounced -un.  Examples include "rootun" (rooting), "fishun" (fishing) and the common phrase "where's me ****un beer woman" (what is the current location of my alcoholic beverage dearest female partner).  The boaglish vocabulary is mostly limited to frequent curse-words and miss-pronunciation of common English words.  A common bogan trait also includes shortening words.  Locations such as the Wyong Leagues Club become the "leaguesy", the Crown Casino becomes the "leaguesy" and females/males such as Sharon/Barry become "Shaz" and "Baz".

• A particular choice in motor vehicle.  The bogan usually drives one of two makes of vehicle.  Typically this is either a Holden or a Ford .  Common bogan variants manufactured by each of these companies include the Holden Commodore (VB-VP models), Holden Kingswood and the Ford Falcon (all models up to the recent EF).  Other well known bogan vehicles include early model Datsuns and Toyotas .  Bogan accessories include anything HSV/HRT for Holdens, and FPV/FTR for Fords.  These vehicles tend to be more prevalent on the roads whilst the V8 supercar races are being held.  Drivers often attempt to imitate in heavy traffic their heroes Skaifey (Mark Skaife) and Ambrose (Marcos Ambrose).  Bogan vehicles are rarely detailed, and are serviced even less frequently.  Most bogan drivers hold animosity towards imported vehicles "farken rice" and are still bitter that the Nissan Skyline beat the Holden and Ford racing teams at Bathurst in the early 90's.  Consequently, many bogans believe their VN Commodore has the ability to beat anything with the badge "Ferrari", "Nissan", "BMW M3" or "Pagani".  Click here for examples of bogan vehicles.

• Choice in music.  The bogan prefers either metal or pub rock.  A bogan would suggest that the song Khe Sanh by Cold Chisel would be a more appropriate national anthem than Advance Australia Fair.  AC/DC is also a popular choice.  Anything Barnesy. Midnight Oil is another classic example of the bogan genre.

• Employment status.  The common bogan is either a) not employed or b) a tradesman/labourer.  A bogan employee can be spotted kitted up in a fluorescent vest or polo shirt.  Unemployed bogans often frequent RSL's/clubs for discount lunches during the day, before continuing on to the local Centrelink office to receive the hard-earned cash of the tax-paying public.  This will be followed by a journey to the most convenient bottle shop ("bottlo") to purchase 2x24 cartons ("slabs") of Victoria Bitter ("Veebs") for $60.  Also included in this purchase is the all-important packet of Winfield Reds ("Smokes").  The rest of this pension money is budgeted towards the "pokies" at the local pub.

• A poorly-maintained house or unit.  As previously mentioned, the bogan often resides in regions of a lower socio-economic standing.  Basically, in most cases the bogan is located some way inland from a coastal fringe or major waterway.  In the case of Sydney, this has lead to the term "westie" being coined in order to distinguish the boganistic population of the inland western suburbs from the more affluent residents of the east.  In the case of NSW/QLD and Victoria, the majority of bogans are located on or west of the Great Dividing Range.  Whilst this is not always the case, it is important to note that the concentration of bogans per capita is somewhat higher in these areas.  The bogan house usually consists of a number of elements (see below):

   1. The bedroom (for rootun).
   2. The balcony (for smokun/shootun).
   3. The livun room (for watchun telly/smokun/gettun pissed).
   4. The kitchen (for storun beer).
   5. The combined bathroom/laundry (for washun ****) .
   6. The shed (for rootun/smokun/shootun/gettun pissed/storun beer/workun on the commo).

All-in-all the bogan is seen as a top bloke by his mates, but is a menace to the rest of society.  Our bogan awareness campaign aims to expose the secrets of the bogan by delving into previously uncharted territory.... n **** 

*The mullet* is usually a give away. 

Something like this maybe


----------



## nunthewiser (29 May 2009)

BOGANS OF THE WORLD ! 

STAND UP AND BE PROUD, THE WORLD IS OUR OYSTER 


i love yous'e all

a.nun


----------



## ojm (29 May 2009)

GumbyLearner said:


> With recent talk on the topic of Bogans.
> 
> I thought ASF needs a thread just like this one.
> 
> ...




Hey! Everything I wear has a Holden logo on it! Jacket. Pants. Shirt. I am at work though .


----------



## Tink (29 May 2009)

LOL @ this thread


----------



## Sith1s (29 May 2009)

This is a little crude, but I think since the person who sent me this lives in the area, then it's okay.


The bushfires have hit Moe in the early hours of Sunday 1st Feb 2009.
Victims were seen wandering around aimlessly, muttering 'Faaackinell'.
the bushfires devastated the area causing approximately $30 worth of damage.
Three areas of historic burnt out cars were disturbed.
Many locals were woken well before their Centrelink cheques arrived.
The Moe Times reported that hundreds of residents were confused and
bewildered and were still trying to come to terms with the fact that
something interesting had happened in Moe.

One resident - Tracy Maree Sharon Britney Madonna Smith, a 15-year-old
mother of 3 said 'It was such a shock, my little Chardonnay-Mercedes came
running into my bedroom crying.
My youngest two Joachim and River slept through it all.'

Apparently, looting, muggings and car crime were unaffected and carried on
as normal.
The Australian Red Cross has so far managed to ship 4,000 crates of
Bacardi-Breezers to the area to help the stricken locals.

Rescue workers are still searching through the rubble and have found large
quantities of personal belongings, including Health Care Cards, Jewellery
from Kmart, and Bone China from Big W.

HOW CAN YOU HELP?

This appeal is to raise money for food and clothing parcels for those
unfortunate enough to be caught up in this disaster. Clothing is most
sought after - items most needed include: flannelette shirts, tight blue
jeans or spandex, singlet's (blue & white) white sport socks, Ugg boots
and any other items usually sold in Priceline or The Reject Shop.

Food parcels may be harder to come by, but are needed all the same.
Required foodstuffs urgently needed include: Microwave meals, Baked beans,
Ice cream, Chips, Fizzy drinks.

Donations of $15.00 will be taken to buy a packet of winny blue 25s and a
lighter to calm the nerves of those affected.

 **Breaking news**
Moe Uniting Church has cancelled their local 'Nativity Display' due to
their inability to find three wise men or a virgin. Please don't forward
this to anyone living in the Latrobe Valley - oh, stuff it, they won't  be
able to read it, anyway!


Flame away!


----------



## Real1ty (29 May 2009)




----------



## Timmy (9 September 2009)

Don't know why this thread doesn't get more attention.

Here's a useful link:

Holden's new hot rod

_6.2-litre V8_ ... yeah!


----------



## nunthewiser (9 September 2009)

Sweet ride Bro


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (9 September 2009)

To those who do not recognise it, bogans (forced to use the word here) are basically a racial group of people. Some are hard working and contribute to society. Some are bludgers. But by having this thread you are being racist as it is denigrating a group of people based on their race - physical features, colour, mannerisms, language etc. 

Just imagine if there was a thread on a group of immigrants. The lefties would be crying tears.


----------



## trainspotter (9 September 2009)

WTF? This guy is a bogan but he is sipping on some chilled Moet champagne. LOLOL. Ummm ... racial group of people? Not sure what you are trying to drive at here Snake?


----------



## GumbyLearner (9 September 2009)

How about a GTS Bogan Barbie ensemble? 

Saw your GTS stretch photo the other day TS. Impressive!


----------



## Prospector (9 September 2009)

Bogan story:

Recently featured on the Airways Tiger Air Programme.

A couple with two children (aged 1 year and around 5 years old) were on their way to Queensland to get married.  The couple said they wanted to do everything 'the right way', so he recently asked the woman's father for her hand in marriage.  And of course, the sprockets were going to be a part of the wedding.

Um, fella, you have been b%^king the woman for over 7 years, produced two kids and you really think you are doing things 'the right way' by asking her father for her hand?  

(BTW I have nothing against people having children and not going through the 'wedding' but why oh why try bother with asking for the woman's hand after all this time and think you are doing things the right way....)


----------



## Mr J (9 September 2009)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> To those who do not recognise it, bogans (forced to use the word here) are basically a racial group of people.




Please explain? 

How are bogans a race? Buggers are breeding!?!

Edit, as for asking the father, why is asking him the right way? It's her choice.


----------



## trainspotter (9 September 2009)

How cool is that Barbeque !!!!!!!! GT Limo belongs to a mate of mine called Arthur. He has a limo service in Perth, runs about 10 of them for functions. Very cool ...... and QUICK ! Here are the "boys" on the Cairns trip we did a few years ago. Chrysler 300c STRETCH for comedy purposes. That would be me with the hat on.


----------



## nunthewiser (9 September 2009)

Prospector said:


> Bogan story:
> 
> 
> (BTW I have nothing against people having children and not going through the 'wedding' but why oh why try bother with asking for the woman's hand after all this time....)





because its the respectful and right thing to do ?


----------



## Mr J (9 September 2009)

Why Nun? Her life, her choice. Asking him is an unnecessary formality. Simply a dying tradition.


----------



## Prospector (9 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> because its the respectful and right thing to do ?




Um, if you are into respect and 'right thing to do' as far as asking for her hand in marriage, you might just have thought when you were pregnant, that if marriage was important to you (and the father) then that would be the time to do it.  What respect is being shown to the father seven years after you produce the first child?  And then, a year after the second.  There is no respect in that.



Mr J said:


> Please explain? How are bogans a race? Buggers are breeding!?!
> 
> Edit, as for asking the father, why is asking him the right way? It's her choice.




I didnt say it was the 'right way' - the father and future groom did.  

Bogans are a cultural id group not a race.


----------



## nunthewiser (9 September 2009)

Mr J said:


> W . Asking him is an unnecessary formality. Simply a dying tradition.




of course its unnecessary , and yes a dying tradition .......... hence the reason he wants to ask the father personally . shows respect and it shows class ....... 

distinct lack of that in todays world 

hey i,d be impressed if someone flew the country to ask me ,......... right before i took him fishing with me and the uncles and found out his true intentions towards my daughter


----------



## nunthewiser (9 September 2009)

Prospector said:


> Um, if you are into respect and 'right thing to do' as far as asking for her hand in marriage, you might just have thought when you were pregnant,  .




who made the rules about because you are pregnant/have kids you must get married ?

i must have missed that page 

they wish to get married now for  whatever reasons and the young bloke being chivalrous and respectful in asking the father properly


----------



## GumbyLearner (9 September 2009)

There is always Boganpedia. For avid bogan enthusiasts.

http://www.bogancentral.com/mediawiki-1.15.1/index.php?title=Main_Page

Poiter  LOL


----------



## Timmy (9 September 2009)

Prospector said:


> Bogans are a cultural id group not a race.




Agree.  And I think a key characteristic is a sense of humour, evidence is most on this here thread!


----------



## Prospector (9 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> who made the rules about because you are pregnant/have kids you must get married ?
> 
> i must have missed that page
> 
> they wish to get married now for  whatever reasons and the young bloke being chivalrous and respectful in asking the father properly




Did you read the bit in the brackets after my first post?  Obviously not!  Here it is again:


> (*BTW I have nothing against people having children and not going through the 'wedding' but why oh why try bother with asking for the woman's hand after all this time and think you are doing things the right way....) *




I think once you have produced two kids, asking the father for the woman's hand in marriage is just bogan. They werent all that young either - around 38 years of age.  Kinda late to be asking 'permission' and showing respect once you have produced two children under the pretext of doing things 'the right way' - their words.


----------



## nunthewiser (9 September 2009)

Prospector said:


> I think once you have produced two kids, asking the father for the woman's hand in marriage is just bogan.  .





hahahahahahahah 

no offense intended

but that use of the word "bogan" in that way must be the funniest way ive seen it used yet


----------



## Timmy (9 September 2009)

Earlier I linked to news of a new Holden.  I should give equal time to the other brand of car .

2009 FPV GT 5th Anniversary Road Test Review

:guitar:


----------



## GumbyLearner (9 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> hahahahahahahah
> 
> no offense intended
> 
> but that use of the word "bogan" in that way must be the funniest way ive seen it used yet




I have heard it used as both a noun and an adjective previously.


----------



## GumbyLearner (9 September 2009)

Another reference as to the etymology of bogan. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bogan

The origin of the term 'bogan' as a pejorative is unclear; both the Macquarie Dictionary and the Australian Oxford Dictionary cite its origin as unknown. Comparison might be made[citation needed] with the Scots Gaelic bÃ²can or the Manx buggane, mythological creatures with elements of mischief, nuisance and/or malice.

The Australian National Dictionary Centre (ANDC) included the word in its Australian dictionary project[2] in 1991, attributing the earliest known reference to a 1985 surfing magazine. The 1902 poem "City of Dreadful Thirst" by Australian poet Banjo Paterson makes reference to a "Bogan shower" as a term meaning "three raindrops and some dust". However this is clearly a reference to the dry region around the Bogan River in Central Western NSW.[3] There are places in western New South Wales that contain 'bogan' in their name — including Bogan Shire, the Bogan River and the rural village of Bogan Gate — but they are not regarded as the source of the term.[2]

The term's popular usage emerged in Melbourne's suburbs in the late 1970s and early 1980s as a non-pejorative term, used by fans of Heavy Metal and Hard Rock music to describe themselves, and was used almost interchangeably with "head-banger". Bogans typically wore "acid wash" jeans, moccasins, and band T-shirts; had "mullet" style haircuts; and lived in the suburbs. The usage of the term has since changed to indicate someone generally suburban and poorly educated, and has little relation to the original usage which was specific to Heavy Metal and Hard Rock fans. Also, the usage has changed to include females. Female bogans were known as "mocca chicks" for the moccasins which were customarily worn as footwear.

or here

The Macquarie dictionary defines it thus:

bogan noun 1. a fool; idiot. 2. WA a lout or hooligan, especially of a particular social group noted for wearing black shirt and jeans. 3. Tasmania a rough lout or hooligan. In Hobart equivalent to a Chigga. [probably from Bogan a river in NSW]


----------



## trainspotter (9 September 2009)

Timmy said:


> Earlier I linked to news of a new Holden.  I should give equal time to the other brand of car .
> 
> 2009 FPV GT 5th Anniversary Road Test Review
> 
> :guitar:




It's OK Timmy ... Craig Lowndes will be back at Holden next year.


----------



## wayneL (9 September 2009)

GumbyLearner said:


> The Macquarie dictionary defines it thus:
> 
> bogan noun 1. a fool; idiot. 2. *WA a lout or hooligan, especially of a particular social group noted for wearing black shirt and jeans.* 3. Tasmania a rough lout or hooligan. In Hobart equivalent to a Chigga. [probably from Bogan a river in NSW]




Back in the 70's we used the term "bogs" rather than boguns. This was around Morley... prime bogun territory at the time, half of everyone wore black tee-shirts and black ripple sole desert boots.


----------



## Prospector (9 September 2009)

8 Pages of Bogan definition! 

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bogan

Page 5 - just for you Wayne:

_In Western Australia, "bogans" are termed "bogs". "Bogan" actually derives from the name of a small rural town in NSW. 
"Geez, the whole pub is chocka with bogs. Let's go somewhere else." 

"No way I'd live in Mandurah, it's full of drunk bogs." 

"On my first trip to the Eastern States, somebody called me a bogan."_


----------



## gav (9 September 2009)

I dont see what is wrong with asking the father (or mother) before proposing to ones partner?  I intend to do this.  Granted, I will be asking for their "blessing" rather than "permission".


----------



## trainspotter (9 September 2009)

gav said:


> I dont see what is wrong with asking the father (or mother) before proposing to ones partner?  I intend to do this.  Granted, I will be asking for their "blessing" rather than "permission".




Good point Gav. It seems today that chivalry is dead in this post modernistic world we live in. A mate of mine has got a stunning 19 year old daughter, her "boyfriend" come around to her house to meet the parents for the first time. The "F" word slipped a few times and my mate thought this was just nerves. The d!ckhead then tried to light up a smoke in the loungeroom of the house. BIG MISTAKE. I think in this case the "boyfriend" should have asked for permission first. The poor lad was skull dragged from the house and my mate said to the daughter "If he isn't going to respect my house then he is not going to respect YOU !"


----------



## Mr J (9 September 2009)

It's not 'wrong', but it isn't relevant to our age. It is a tradition that stems from an era where permission was often required in order to wed. Now, it's only a gesture, and while it's not 'wrong', it's *not* the 'right' way either.



> It seems today that chivalry is dead in this post modernistic world we live in




It has nothing to do with chivalry.

edit, added the bold .


----------



## wayneL (9 September 2009)

Prospector said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bogan
> 
> Page 5 - just for you Wayne:
> 
> ...




Mandurah is indeed full of drunken bogs! 

More pedantic and uninteresting points. 

Bogs were also known as "rocks" 

Surf*ies* (the social group, as opposed to socially unaligned surf*ers*) were also called "skegs".

...and we referred to skinheads as scungeheads... but never to their face


----------



## MrBurns (9 September 2009)

Sir Les Patterson


----------



## Prospector (9 September 2009)

Gav and TS, I am not saying that seeking consent or blessing from your future in laws is a bogan thing to when a couple wish to marry. But once you have had 1 child, let alone 2 children, well, what exactly are you seeking consent for?  You have produced two children so seeking consent to getting married after this seems kind of irrelevant if your concern is 'doing things right'  The time for that has long gone!


----------



## trainspotter (9 September 2009)

Mr J said:


> It's not 'wrong', but it isn't relevant to our age. It is a tradition that stems from an era where permission was often required in order to wed. Now, it's only a gesture, and while it's not 'wrong', it's *not* the 'right' way either.
> 
> It has nothing to do with chivalry.
> 
> edit, added the bold .




What is the right way Mr J ? Have a coupla kids first then ask for her hand in marraiage from the Old Man? I dunno ... I kinda like the old traditional values that somehow seem to be let go.


----------



## trainspotter (9 September 2009)

Prospector said:


> Gav and TS, I am not saying that seeking consent or blessing from your future in laws is a bogan thing to when a couple wish to marry. But once you have had 1 child, let alone 2 children, well, what exactly are you seeking consent for?  You have produced two children so seeking consent to getting married after this seems kind of irrelevant if your concern is 'doing things right'  The time for that has long gone!




No problemo here Prospector. Got you loud and clear on this one. Maybe when they did it the first and second time they were being "rebellious" and now as they have realised that they have grown up a bit then it is time to do things "the right way". Whatever that is these days?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 September 2009)

trainspotter said:


> What is the right way Mr J ? Have a coupla kids first then ask for her hand in marraiage from the Old Man? I dunno ... I kinda like the old traditional values that somehow seem to be let go.




Beuat Monopoly trainspotter,

Agree totally.

Once had to repossess a front end loader in Broadmeadows.

a bit like Soweto.

gg


----------



## nunthewiser (9 September 2009)

Knows people in broadmeadows, lovely family 

i am friends with one of there sons

they have lived there for years 

they dont wear flanno,s nor wear desert boots 

in fact last time i saw my friend over that way he was doing rather well for himself and bought 2 houses on his parents street...

drives a late model beemer

owns part of a western suburbs nightspot 

i think he would be rather annoyed at being labelled a "bogan " for living in "broady "


----------



## nunthewiser (9 September 2009)

but im buggared if i,d go walking the streets at night without an uzi


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 September 2009)

Bogans are good folk.

If your car breaks down on the highway, they'll offer to fix it.

Better than a bloody financial adviser.

You guys are very hard on bogans.

gg


----------



## gav (9 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> owns part of a western suburbs nightspot
> 
> i think he would be rather annoyed at being labelled a "bogan " for living in "broady "




I'd rather my neighbour be a bogan than a dodgey nightclub owner! :


----------



## MrBurns (9 September 2009)

gav said:


> I'd rather my neighbour be a bogan than a dodgey nightclub owner! :




Hey ! after you wash the blood, urine and condoms out after closing it's just like any other business.


----------



## gooner (9 September 2009)

gav said:


> I dont see what is wrong with asking the father (or mother) before proposing to ones partner?  I intend to do this.  Granted, I will be asking for their "blessing" rather than "permission".




Your partner, if she is a feminist,  might consider that you are a male chauvinist pig for considering her the property of her father. And may call the whole thing off.  So think before you speak.

More generally, is it just me who is uncomfortable with a thread that basically takes the piss out of the working class for being, well, working class? Seems like a pretty easy target?

How about a thread on plutocrats who basically live the high life on their yachts on the backs of the working class?


----------



## Julia (9 September 2009)

gooner said:


> Your partner, if she is a feminist,  might consider that you are a male chauvinist pig for considering her the property of her father. And may call the whole thing off.  So think before you speak.
> 
> More generally, is it just me who is uncomfortable with a thread that basically takes the piss out of the working class for being, well, working class? Seems like a pretty easy target?



No, it's not just you, gooner.


----------



## GumbyLearner (9 September 2009)

gooner said:


> Your partner, if she is a feminist,  might consider that you are a male chauvinist pig for considering her the property of her father. And may call the whole thing off.  So think before you speak.
> 
> More generally, is it just me who is uncomfortable with a thread that basically takes the piss out of the working class for being, well, working class? Seems like a pretty easy target?
> 
> How about a thread on plutocrats who basically live the high life on their yachts on the backs of the working class?




If you start a plutocrat thread I'll contribute.


----------



## Prospector (9 September 2009)

gooner said:


> Your partner, if she is a feminist,  might consider that you are a male chauvinist pig for considering her the property of her father. And may call the whole thing off.  So think before you speak.
> 
> More generally, is it just me who is uncomfortable with a thread that basically takes the piss out of the working class for being, well, working class? Seems like a pretty easy target?
> 
> How about a thread on plutocrats who basically live the high life on their yachts on the backs of the working class?




Ah. The working class.  Always loved that expression. As does K Rudd. As does Julia.  G that is not our Julia. Seems like unless you have grease on your hands you are deemed not to work. Did anyone mention 'working class?'. I consider myself to be working class as I work full time.  My grandfather was a manual labourer, he was certainly 'tradtional' working class but would never have thought of him as demonstrating bogan behaviours.   Bogan (to me anyway) is not simply working class, these people are the salt of the earth.  Talking about something else here.

And yeah. I will join in the plutocrat thread too if you like.


----------



## nunthewiser (9 September 2009)

has been an avid defender of the "bogans" of this world ever since the term has been used in a derogatory manner here.

more than happy to comment in the " born with a silver spoon in your mouth "thread if there was one anywhere

or even in the " my sheet dont stink and im better than you "thread


----------



## Prospector (9 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> has been an avid defender of the "bogans" of this world ever since the term has been used in a derogatory manner here.
> 
> more than happy to comment in the " born with a silver spoon in your mouth "thread if there was one anywhere
> 
> or even in the " my sheet dont stink and im better than you "thread




The term Bogan has always been used (not just in this thread) in a derogatory manner, that is the whole point....


----------



## nunthewiser (9 September 2009)

Prospector said:


> The term Bogan has always been used (not just in this thread) in a derogatory manner, that is the whole point....




not where im from . you was either a Bogan or a skeg growing up.. had nothing to do with social divides/status/demographics etc etc . but hey perhaps i was not as lucky as some that only viewed things from afar


----------



## Prospector (9 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> not where im from . you was either a Bogan or a skeg growing up.. had nothing to do with social divides etc etc . but hey perhaps i was not as lucky as some that only viewed things from afar




And a skeg would be.......surfie?  In our neck (SA) bogans are more about behaviours not social class.  Anyone could be a bogan if they behave in a particular manner.  Kids who go to private schools can be bogans, the term here has nothing to do with where you live, or what your dad earns, but the way you act.  Maybe SA is different.


----------



## Bobby (9 September 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Bogans are good folk.
> 
> If your car breaks down on the highway, they'll offer to fix it.
> 
> ...




Yep , simple people who include Bogans will be the one's who help when you really need it .


----------



## Naked shorts (9 September 2009)

gooner said:


> More generally, is it just me who is uncomfortable with a thread that basically takes the piss out of the working class for being, well, working class? Seems like a pretty easy target?
> 
> How about a thread on plutocrats who basically live the high life on their yachts on the backs of the working class?




I'm sorry Gooner, but everyone in Australia has, has had, or will have, the *opportunity* to get out of the working class. If you don't like being in the working class, get out of it.

Why should one respect those who have given up on ambition?


----------



## nunthewiser (9 September 2009)

is proud of where ive been 

is proud of where i am 

is proud to walk with ppl in all sorts of shoes 

is proud that my head isnt that far up my rectum that i forget where ive been 

all in all proud of me and my achievements no matter what label is placed on me now because of the way i dress or what suburb i came from 

lol please refer to my post in the "love australia " thread to find the hilariuosly ironic side to being classed a bogan by those that are a "better " class than others




> one last comment
> 
> want to know what THIS akkadakka lovin,bourbon swilling, desert boot wearing , flanno loving bogan finds hilarious ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Tink (10 September 2009)

Prospector said:


> In our neck (SA) bogans are more about behaviours not social class.
> Anyone could be a bogan if they behave in a particular manner




Yep here too Prospector.. its not about what job you do, its behaviour, mannerisms


----------



## Timmy (10 September 2009)

Lots of interesting discussion but I think we are missing the big question here people:



trainspotter said:


> It's OK Timmy ... Craig Lowndes will be back at Holden next year.




Is this true?


----------



## Mr J (10 September 2009)

trainspotter said:


> What is the right way Mr J ? Have a coupla kids first then ask for her hand in marraiage from the Old Man? I dunno ... I kinda like the old traditional values that somehow seem to be let go.




I don't think there is any one right way. I was just pointing out that asking the father isn't the 'right' way, since it then suggests that is what should be done. I don't like the idea of traditions for tradition's sake, I think there should be some underlying reason for them. Since fathers no longer effectively have control of their daughters, there just isn't a reason to ask for permission. Asking for the parent's blessing is quite different in my opinion, as that is about acceptance, not permission.


----------



## gooner (10 September 2009)

Naked shorts said:


> I'm sorry Gooner, but everyone in Australia has, has had, or will have, the *opportunity* to get out of the working class. If you don't like being in the working class, get out of it.
> 
> Why should one respect those who have given up on ambition?




So a boy born in Broadmeadows to a pair of junkies who abuse him, do not help him at school and the boy has a low IQ due to his parents drug abuse has an opportunity to get out of the working class?

By natural sporting ability perhaps, but no other way. I think you need to take those rose tinted glasses off. People's born circumstances and inherent ability are both pre-conditions to opportunity.

People are bought up to have no ambition, it is beaten  out of them, laughed out of them etc at every time they show some. "I want to be a Doctor Dad". "Don't be f****** stupid son, you'll end up on the smack like me and Mum". "Hey Mum, I got an "A" in my maths paper". "Who f****** cares, won't do you any good round here, best you don't bother"


----------



## trainspotter (10 September 2009)

gooner said:


> So a boy born in Broadmeadows to a pair of junkies who abuse him, do not help him at school and the boy has a low IQ due to his parents drug abuse has an opportunity to get out of the working class?
> 
> By natural sporting ability perhaps, but no other way. I think you need to take those rose tinted glasses off. People's born circumstances and inherent ability are both pre-conditions to opportunity.
> 
> People are bought up to have no ambition, it is beaten  out of them, laughed out of them etc at every time they show some. "I want to be a Doctor Dad". "Don't be f****** stupid son, you'll end up on the smack like me and Mum". "Hey Mum, I got an "A" in my maths paper". "Who f****** cares, won't do you any good round here, best you don't bother"




Ummmm .... Gooner, I left school and home at 15 years of age. Failed everything scholastic. My home life was FAR from what you would call normal ! I was ridiculed and beaten down on every occasion. ZERO financial help from anyone and everything I own was either made from my own hands or purchased from being paid through sheer hard work.

NEVER would I let anybody drive out my ambition to succeed. I looked at my earlier surrounds and DECIDED that this was the perfect example of WHAT NOT TO BECOME. This made me driven to get me where I am today.


----------



## trainspotter (10 September 2009)

Timmy said:


> Lots of interesting discussion but I think we are missing the big question here people:
> 
> Is this true?




Yes Timmy and Jamie Whincup is joining him over in the darkside. 888 racing is changing to Holdens. YEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRR !!

http://www.news.com.au/couriermail/story/0,20797,25848657-5012789,00.html


----------



## trainspotter (10 September 2009)

gooner said:


> More generally, is it just me who is uncomfortable with a thread that basically takes the piss out of the working class for being, well, working class? Seems like a pretty easy target?
> 
> How about a thread on plutocrats who basically live the high life on their yachts on the backs of the working class?




You have got to be kidding me Gooner?? ARE YOU A UNION REP? The working class????????? The plutocrats living off the backs of the working class????????????? Seriously, you are in another world with your thinking!! We are no longer working 16 hour days down a coal mine with a canary for security. We are no longer working in sweatshops and sleeping on the floor next to our machines. Sounds to me like you are a "ships lawyer". First to complain about everything and turn the workforce against the person who pays them. Remember without the person taking the risks at the pointy end paying the cheques, the "working class" don't get paid. FAIL.

This thread is to CELEBRATE everything bogan. I am a bogan. I have a hot car. I like to do burn outs. I like to do "bog laps" up the main street. I go to the drags. I go to the speedway. I smoke Winnie Blues (a packet a day) I drink bourbon. I own lotsa flannel shirts and black stovepipe jeans. I wear ugg boots. My mates are bogans. Easy target !! 

I also live the high life as well. Does this make me unbogan?


----------



## prawn_86 (10 September 2009)

trainspotter said:


> I also live the high life as well. Does this make me unbogan?





I think the term describing yourself TS is 'bogan chic'


----------



## Quincy (10 September 2009)

Bogans love picnics


----------



## trainspotter (10 September 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> I think the term describing yourself TS is 'bogan chic'




I forgot to add that I have tattoos and I got them BEFORE tattoos became fashionable. Ooooooooooohhh those bogans ! LOL @ 'bogan chic' Could well be a new terminology to the english language you have invented there prawn_86.


----------



## gfresh (10 September 2009)

trainspotter said:


> NEVER would I let anybody drive out my ambition to succeed. I looked at my earlier surrounds and DECIDED that this was the perfect example of WHAT NOT TO BECOME. This made me driven to get me where I am today.




Exactly the same for me... I got sick of my parents telling me "no we can't afford that", or "no we're not buying a big screen TV, we can't afford it" (for the time that might have been a whole 68cm but still), and some hard times in my younger life due to basically being, well, poor. 

So I made sure I worked hard at study, and worked as hard as possible, so I could get a degree and get a reasonable career and get out of that sort of lifestyle. And now I can afford many of those things I never had then, and this was through being stronger than those around me, and not letting environment pull me down. 

p.s. I have tattoos too, can I join your club


----------



## gooner (10 September 2009)

trainspotter said:


> I forgot to add that I have tattoos and I got them BEFORE tattoos became fashionable.






gfresh said:


> p.s. I have tattoos too, can I join your club




Ah, Tattoos, or "Criminal Identifiers" as they are known to the police. Amazing how many people get a distinctive tattoo and then do not cover it when doing an armed robbery.  Guess you two have been lucky so far


----------



## wayneL (10 September 2009)

> I forgot to add that I have tattoos and I got them BEFORE tattoos became fashionable.




Tattoos are now so common that they're respectable, it's us small minority of tattoo free who are the rebels now.


----------



## Naked shorts (10 September 2009)

gooner said:


> So a boy born in Broadmeadows to a pair of junkies who abuse him, do not help him at school and the boy has a low IQ due to his parents drug abuse has an opportunity to get out of the working class?
> By natural sporting ability perhaps, but no other way. I think you need to take those rose tinted glasses off. People's born circumstances and inherent ability are both pre-conditions to opportunity.
> People are bought up to have no ambition, it is beaten  out of them, laughed out of them etc at every time they show some. "I want to be a Doctor Dad". "Don't be f****** stupid son, you'll end up on the smack like me and Mum". "Hey Mum, I got an "A" in my maths paper". "Who f****** cares, won't do you any good round here, best you don't bother"




But you didn't answer my question; why should those people who have no ambition be treated with the same respect as those who do have great ambition?!

Obtaining the respect that comes with great ambition can be a big motivating factor.


----------



## nunthewiser (10 September 2009)

reckons "mr farenheight " ......queen .............is a great bogan song


----------



## prawn_86 (10 September 2009)

Naked shorts said:


> But you didn't answer my question; why should those people who have no ambition be treated with the same respect as those who do have great ambition?!
> 
> Obtaining the respect that comes with great ambition can be a big motivating factor.




I guess it depends on your definition of ambition.

Providing they are working or seriously trying to find work, not just constantly on the dole, then they should all be treated with the same respect. Someone who is a street sweeper/council worker/insert stereotypical low paid job here, might be happy doing this and if that is the case, good on them


----------



## nunthewiser (10 September 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> then they should all be treated with the same respect. Someone who is a street sweeper/council worker/insert stereotypical low paid job here, might be happy doing this and if that is the case, good on them





and where would we be without them ? ......... they hold up the country dont they ? without them things stop ........... 

blessem all i say


----------



## overit (10 September 2009)

The mining/ construction boom created a new breed of bogan. The cashed up bogan. The suits in the perth qantas club suddenly didnt feel so schmick. 

Them were the days.


----------



## GumbyLearner (10 September 2009)

trainspotter said:


> It's OK Timmy ... Craig Lowndes will be back at Holden next year.




I have been in the presence of many famous sporting, entertainment and political industry people in the past. Rarely have any taken the time or maybe had the opportunity to speak with me personally.

Can honestly say I've met Craig Lowndes. It was roughly 13-14 years ago at the Brisbane Convention & Exhibition Centre. My job that day was dissembling marquees for an Auto show. 

I walked past and he said "G'day mate. How are you?" 

A real person for sure.

I wish I had more time to ask him how I could have improved my circle-work technique.


----------



## Prospector (10 September 2009)

Peter Brock sat with my two sons, shared a coke with them and chatted for about half an hour, watching several different Australian teams play cricket.  

Of course, we were in highly secure enclave of the Athletes Village for the Sydney Olympics at the time, so that did give us an advantage.   But he was genuinely lovely with them.  He didnt have to do what he did.



overit said:


> The mining/ construction boom created a new breed of bogan. The cashed up bogan. The suits in the perth qantas club suddenly didnt feel so schmick.
> 
> Them were the days.




Yep, we were in the Perth Qantas Club in January and the clientele definately weren't wearing suits, but did have big heavy boots!


----------



## gooner (10 September 2009)

Prospector said:


> Yep, we were in the Perth Qantas Club in January and the clientele definately weren't wearing suits, but did have big heavy boots!




Word probably went round that you could easily get your Qantas Club investment back in free grog, given the amount of fly in fly out these guys do.


----------



## gav (10 September 2009)

gooner said:


> Your partner, if she is a feminist,  might consider that you are a male chauvinist pig for considering her the property of her father. And may call the whole thing off.  So think before you speak.




Where did I say I considered my partner to be property of her father?  Her father skipped out on her (and her family) when she was a child.  She would be lucky to see him once a year these days...  So I will not be asking her father.  I will be asking her mother.  And I will be not asking "permission", I will simply ask if I have her *blessing*.  

I know my partner's mother well and I know what the answer will be.  It shows respect, and I know both my partner and her mother will appreciate it.  But I understand this situation may not suit other peoples circumstances.

So maybe it is *you* who needs "to think before you speak"...


----------



## GumbyLearner (10 September 2009)

gav said:


> My partner is not some whinging feminist, and I am not a chauvinist pig.  Where did I say I considered her property of her father?  Also, her father skipped out on her (and her family) when she was a child - she would be lucky to see him once a year these days...  So I will not be asking her father.  I will be asking her mother.  And I will be not asking "permission", I will simply ask if I have her *blessing*.
> 
> I know my partner's mother well and I know what the answer will be.  It shows respect, and I know both my partner and her mother will appreciate it.  But I understand this situation may not suit other peoples circumstances.
> 
> So maybe it is *you* who needs "to think before you speak"...




Well said gav.


----------



## trainspotter (10 September 2009)

gav said:


> Where did I say I considered my partner to be property of her father?  Her father skipped out on her (and her family) when she was a child.  She would be lucky to see him once a year these days...  So I will not be asking her father.  I will be asking her mother.  And I will be not asking "permission", I will simply ask if I have her *blessing*.
> 
> I know my partner's mother well and I know what the answer will be.  It shows respect, and I know both my partner and her mother will appreciate it.  But I understand this situation may not suit other peoples circumstances.
> 
> So maybe it is *you* who needs "to think before you speak"...




I concur Gav. You know in your own mind what is right for the situation. You have got it sussed and the situation is in control from YOU. I know you will do the right thing. Go brother !


----------



## trainspotter (10 September 2009)

gooner said:


> Ah, Tattoos, or "Criminal Identifiers" as they are known to the police. Amazing how many people get a distinctive tattoo and then do not cover it when doing an armed robbery.  Guess you two have been lucky so far




I also consider several of my close friends as the "filth". They also have tattoos and do not recognise that by having a tattoo makes you a criminal. To suggest that I am "lucky" not to be recognised by the thin blue line is somehow offensive to me gooner. I am still waiting for the explanation on the "working class" comment by the way.


----------



## Naked shorts (10 September 2009)

gooner said:


> Word probably went round that you could easily get your Qantas Club investment back in free grog, given the amount of fly in fly out these guys do.




Yep, Gooner, still waiting for your reply to my question.


> Why should those people who have no ambition be treated with the same respect as those who do have great ambition?!




Surely the reasoning behind your point of view was based on reasonable and logical thought...... this being the case, it should not be hard to put forward your point of view.


----------



## gooner (10 September 2009)

Naked shorts said:


> I'm sorry Gooner, but everyone in Australia has, has had, or will have, the *opportunity* to get out of the working class. If you don't like being in the working class, get out of it.
> Why should one respect those who have given up on ambition?




I answered the first bit earlier - there is not equal opportunity or even opportunity for some. The respect bit, well, IMHO you respect everyone as you do not know where they have come from. Which relates to the first part of my answer. Some people have a hard journey as kids which affects the person they become. Often they will have good reason for having given up on ambition. 

And as a general comment, ambition is not always a good thing. Often, it is better to be content with what you have or to have modest goals. From a work perspective, you have to watch out for the really ambitious ones, cause they are the ones who will put the knife in and twist it, no questions asked.



trainspotter said:


> You have got to be kidding me Gooner?? ARE YOU A UNION REP? The working class????????? The plutocrats living off the backs of the working class????????????? Seriously, you are in another world with your thinking!! We are no longer working 16 hour days down a coal mine with a canary for security. We are no longer working in sweatshops and sleeping on the floor next to our machines. Sounds to me like you are a "ships lawyer". First to complain about everything and turn the workforce against the person who pays them. Remember without the person taking the risks at the pointy end paying the cheques, the "working class" don't get paid. FAIL.
> 
> This thread is to CELEBRATE everything bogan. I am a bogan. I have a hot car. I like to do burn outs. I like to do "bog laps" up the main street. I go to the drags. I go to the speedway. I smoke Winnie Blues (a packet a day) I drink bourbon. I own lotsa flannel shirts and black stovepipe jeans. I wear ugg boots. My mates are bogans. Easy target !!
> 
> I also live the high life as well. Does this make me unbogan?




Ahhhh, but you have the money to escape all of that so this prevents you being a true bogan.  Maybe it's a definitional thing but I always think of bogans as being poor by definition. And some of the posts do not appear to celebrate boganism, but to take the piss out of it.



gav said:


> Where did I say I considered my partner to be property of her father?  Her father skipped out on her (and her family) when she was a child.  She would be lucky to see him once a year these days...  So I will not be asking her father.  I will be asking her mother.  And I will be not asking "permission", I will simply ask if I have her *blessing*.
> 
> I know my partner's mother well and I know what the answer will be.  It shows respect, and I know both my partner and her mother will appreciate it.  But I understand this situation may not suit other peoples circumstances.
> 
> So maybe it is *you* who needs "to think before you speak"...




My point was meant to be a generic sharing of wisdom for the wider ASF audience out there, rather than aimed at you specifically. Trainspotter, for a start, certainly appears to enjoy the wisdom in my posts.



trainspotter said:


> I also consider several of my close friends as the "filth". They also have tattoos and do not recognise that by having a tattoo makes you a criminal. To suggest that I am "lucky" not to be recognised by the thin blue line is somehow offensive to me gooner.




"Offensive". LOL. Talk about the kettle and the pot and black etc. There was a big smiley after the comment as it was meant to be humorous. However, if you are really that thin-skinned, which I find a little hard to believe, I do humbly offer my sincere apologies..


----------



## trainspotter (10 September 2009)

gooner said:


> I answered the first bit earlier - there is not equal opportunity or even opportunity for some. The respect bit, well, IMHO you respect everyone as you do not know where they have come from. Which relates to the first part of my answer. Some people have a hard journey as kids which affects the person they become. Often they will have good reason for having given up on ambition.
> 
> And as a general comment, ambition is not always a good thing. Often, it is better to be content with what you have or to have modest goals. From a work perspective, you have to watch out for the really ambitious ones, cause they are the ones who will put the knife in and twist it, no questions asked.
> 
> ...




There is no doubt that "conditioning" plays a part in everbodies upbringing. Genetics has a fair bit to do with it as well. Believe me I have had my share of frontal lobotomy's working for me in one way or another. This is called "LIFE" ... make of it what you will. Some people will always be destined to be "working class" .... so be it. Others will not accept the card of fate and will struggle to better themselves at all costs. IMHO.

The ambitious ones that you refer to are the "ground breakers" who dare punch the glass ceiling. They are not acceptive of what the norm is. They want better, either through hard work or gifted talent. The typecast you refer to are just plain backstabbers in my book. Smell them a mile away. Useless on every front. 

Bogans by defintion are not poor. They have a hotted up car and can afford takeaway at every opportunity. *Lower socio economic white trash* is the word you are looking for in this instance. The posts that I have read deny any such reason gooner. To take the piss out of them is a good thing because they can handle it. Trust me when I state this.

I got my tattoos when my kids were born to celebrate their life on this earth. My sons came back from getting a haircut today. One has a wicked rat tail. I applaud his style. The other got a "Dracula" ... left the sideburns long and a sweepover on top. He is 10. I only hope they keep their roots going.


----------



## GumbyLearner (10 September 2009)

trainspotter said:


> There is no doubt that "conditioning" plays a part in everbodies upbringing. Genetics has a fair bit to do with it as well. Believe me I have had my share of frontal lobotomy's working for me in one way or another. This is called "LIFE" ... make of it what you will. Some people will always be destined to be "working class" .... so be it. Others will not accept the card of fate and will struggle to better themselves at all costs. IMHO.
> 
> The ambitious ones that you refer to are the "ground breakers" who dare punch the glass ceiling. They are not acceptive of what the norm is. They want better, either through hard work or gifted talent. The typecast you refer to are just plain backstabbers in my book. Smell them a mile away. Useless on every front.
> 
> ...




I have taken plenty of scenic *"routes" *in my life, but the ones without tats are usually more exciting and adventurous! That's JMO ! :

DYOR


----------



## trainspotter (10 September 2009)

GumbyLearner said:


> I have taken plenty of scenic routes in my life, but the ones without tats are usually more exciting and adventurous! That's JMO ! :
> 
> DYOR




WAAAAAAAAAAAAAY to much info Gumby. But I did chuckle when I read it ! LOLOLOLOL.


----------



## gooner (10 September 2009)

trainspotter said:


> I got my tattoos when my kids were born to celebrate their life on this earth. My sons came back from getting a haircut today. One has a wicked rat tail. I applaud his style. The other got a "Dracula" ... left the sideburns long and a sweepover on top. He is 10. I only hope they keep their roots going.




Hmmm, I bought a few cases of decent red wine with customised labels, with a picture of each baby on and gave as gifts to friends and relatives. And kept some to drink for their 18th birthday.

Less painful than a tattoo, still lasts a long time, can be given as a gift and definitely not bogan.


----------



## trainspotter (10 September 2009)

gooner said:


> Hmmm, I bought a few cases of decent red wine with customised labels, with a picture of each baby on and gave as gifts to friends and relatives. And kept some to drink for their 18th birthday.
> 
> Less painful than a tattoo, still lasts a long time, can be given as a gift and definitely not bogan.




LOL gooner ... I did the same but with a fortified wine. Port tends to keep better and by the time you get to drink it you are usually so blind it does not matter what it tastes like because your drunk brain will convince you it is equivalent to "Grandfathers" anyways. LOLOL.


----------



## GumbyLearner (10 September 2009)

This is so bogan and funky at the same time.

Talk about it, talk about it, talk about it....

Why won't you take me to?


----------



## nunthewiser (10 September 2009)

you woulda been tied to a tree and spray painted in holden colours for suggesting that as a bogan tune in my suburb back then


----------



## GumbyLearner (10 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> you woulda been tied to a tree and spray painted in holden colours for suggesting that as a bogan tune in my suburb back then




I'm more of a *F*ound *O*n* R*ubbish *D*ump guy myself.

What would have they done to me?


----------



## nunthewiser (11 September 2009)

lol .personally like fords also (60,s 70,s and the newer v8,s).......but thinks if ya had funkytown blasting through girrawheen/balga/nollamara in your ford fiesta a few years back you may have been kidnapped and used for medical experiments


----------



## GumbyLearner (11 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> lol .personally like fords also (60,s 70,s and the newer v8,s).......but thinks if ya had funkytown blasting through girrawheen/balga/nollamara in your ford fiesta a few years back you may have been kidnapped and used for medical experiments




But the biggest con was the X series 250 cross flow. The doors were total ****!

Unless you bought an XF...but the doors were still ****!

But your standard pioneer pumping system in the absence of twetters/sub-woofers within the interior or the boot, just didn't make it!

Did I mention the seals on the doors?


----------



## nunthewiser (11 September 2009)

GumbyLearner said:


> But the biggest con was the X series 250 cross flow. The doors were total ****!
> 
> Unless you bought an XF...but the doors were still ****!




yep the straight 250 was a bewt actually ... 

XF,s sucked had to keep spare door handles everywhere cos the buggers kept breaking

not a fan of the falcons past the xc........ dont mind some of very newer ones tho ... they started to put back some love in the xr8,s/gt,s lately


----------



## gav (11 September 2009)

gooner said:


> My point was meant to be a generic sharing of wisdom for the wider ASF audience out there, rather than aimed at you specifically. Trainspotter, for a start, certainly appears to enjoy the wisdom in my posts.




Generic sharing of wisdom for the wider ASF audience? Have you forgotten what you posted already? 



gooner said:


> Your partner, if she is a feminist,  might consider that you are a male chauvinist pig for considering her the property of her father. And may call the whole thing off.  *So think before you speak*.




You quote me, mention "your partner" then say "So think before you speak". And you say it wasn't aimed at me?...


----------



## GumbyLearner (11 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> yep the straight 250 was a bewt actually ...
> 
> XF,s sucked had to keep spare door handles everywhere cos the buggers kept breaking
> 
> not a fan of the falcons past the xc........ dont mind some of very newer ones tho ... they started to put back some love in the xr8,s/gt,s lately




Oh the engine hummed!

Shame about the interior! Mind you the Holden Gemini is comparable to this
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trabant

Rattle rattle

I'd rather have a lowered Datsun 120 Y with a blower and all the trimmings. Straight line shock monster!


----------



## nunthewiser (11 September 2009)

GumbyLearner said:


> I'd rather have a lowered Datsun 120 Y with a blower and all the trimmings. Straight line shock monster!





LOL had a Datsun 1600, the square type ......best lil rally car out there 

arghhhhh ya bringin a tear to my eye Gumby with all this boganiscing


----------



## GumbyLearner (11 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> LOL had a Datsun 1600, the square type ......best lil rally car out there
> 
> arghhhhh ya bringin a tear to my eye Gumby with all this boganiscing




Like you said earlier BOGANS UNITE!

Well why the hell not!

ASF needs a decent bogan/revhead/petrolhead thread anyway!

Great minds think alike! I hope this is a symbiotic relationship that can continue in the future! 

Cheers Nun I love ya
Gumby


----------



## nunthewiser (11 September 2009)

bogan commandment  number 1 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuxuHwcPdDs&feature=related


----------



## GumbyLearner (11 September 2009)

bogan commandment number 2


----------



## wayneL (11 September 2009)

GumbyLearner said:


> bogan commandment number 2




Yeah!!! I must be a bogun.


----------



## GumbyLearner (11 September 2009)

bogan commandent number 3 - All you Zombies (The Hooters)


----------



## GumbyLearner (11 September 2009)

Number 4



C'mon Nun you must be able to offer at least 2 or 3 of you're own'!


----------



## wayneL (11 September 2009)

Do all boguns go all soft though?


----------



## nunthewiser (11 September 2009)

commandment number ?


----------



## nunthewiser (11 September 2009)

commandment number 201


----------



## nunthewiser (11 September 2009)

commandment number 1a


----------



## GumbyLearner (11 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> commandment number ?




5,6,7,8 What you got NUN?

I'll cover 9 and 10.


----------



## wayneL (11 September 2009)

Over here boguns are called pikeys or chavs

The quintessential chav band:


----------



## nunthewiser (11 September 2009)

likes the pistols ............ likes some stiff little fingers , pogues and allsorts of scallywags


----------



## GumbyLearner (11 September 2009)

Commandment Number You'll do

http://i.imagepost.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/57.jpg


----------



## plankton (11 September 2009)

First identified as a sub-species during the mid-70s, the Bogan is thought to be a close relation of the Booner (found in Canberra's outer suburbs) and the Westie (spread throughout Western Sydney). It is believed the initial Perth bogan population was introduced to purpose-built habitats such as Rockingham and Balga. However, by the mid-80s, the species had multiplied to plague proportions, spreading through much of Gosnells and outer-Mirrabooka. While authorities considered a culling program, they need not have bothered, as the regional population began a rapid decline from the early O90s onwards. The situation has now reached a critical point, with Bogans rarely sighted in Central Perth, and those remaining clinging to the region's outskirts.

In the year 2000, the species is now officially endangered. Identifying a Bogan is not difficult. Males sport a distinctive hair growth called a "mullet" (short front and sides, long at back). Some scientists believe the growth is genetic, while others argue it is a product of nurture, as even extremely young males seem coerced by parents to adopt the growth. Other distinguishing male characteristics include a tight black denim covering on the hindlimbs and bright flannelette markings on the forepaws and belly. Males adopt a dominant status within the community, with a vague sense of rank defined by the ownership of aging Ford and Holden motor vehicles. Female Bogans are entrusted with the raising of multiple offspring, a role they perform from a young age and often without the presence of the male. They may be similarly identified through distinctive denim markings, though the color is usually "stonewash". In warmer weather, females have been known to shed the lower layer of demin to just below the genital area, resulting in a 'cut-off' effect. Both males and females have been known to cover their lower hind-limbs with furry pouches called 'ugh-boots.'

While the wild population of Bogans is dwindling, it is still possible to view them in their natural environment. The species has been known to congregate around regional 'shopping malls', where family units often come to settle domestic issues using high-pitched wailing sounds. After sunset, younger males and females meet in small dark enclaves known 'Taverns' where they consume large amounts of a liquid called 'Bourbon.' There are numerous factors attributed to the decline of the local Bogans population. Scientists have identified the unpopularity of stadium rock as a contributing cause, while the development of adequate social infrastructure (ie. schools, medium density housing) may have fragmented the species. More controversial theories suggest many bogans may have removed their mullets, purchased 'cargo pants' and attempted to integrate themselves in Perth's mainstream population, but these claims are yet to be substantiated. Authorities will have a better idea of bogan numbers early next year when Bogan elders AC/DC visit Perth for a concert at the Burswood Dome, home to other Bogan-centric pursuits such as Supercross, Big Wheel truck racing and the Motor Show. At present there seems little hope of restoring the Bogan population to its previous levels. Recent attempts included the development of a new artificial habitat named 'Joondalup', but is seems this area may be too close to Perth to attract large numbers of the species. More successful is an enclosed breeding program called 'V8 Supercars', which takes place annually at the Barbagallo Raceway complex in Wanneroo. The program has proven highly effective, combining motor vehicles and bourbon with rampant displays of female sexuality.


----------



## Mr J (11 September 2009)

wayneL said:


> Over here boguns are called pikeys or chavs
> 
> The quintessential chav band:




Are they really the same? I've heard chavs are more like trailer trash punks with a serious attitude problem. Can chavs be alright?


----------



## wayneL (11 September 2009)

Mr J said:


> Are they really the same? I've heard chavs are more like trailer trash punks with a serious attitude problem. Can chavs be alright?



Depends on the precise definition. The original term was allegedly coined by the students at Cheltenham Ladies College (seriously high-brow private school) as a term for the working class locals.

*CH*eltenham *AV*erage

There are good and really bad... pretty much like Oz boguns.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (11 September 2009)

plankton said:


> First identified as a sub-species during the mid-70s, the Bogan is thought to be a close relation of the Booner (found in Canberra's outer suburbs) and the Westie (spread throughout Western Sydney). It is believed the initial Perth bogan population was introduced to purpose-built habitats such as Rockingham and Balga. However, by the mid-80s, the species had multiplied to plague proportions, spreading through much of Gosnells and outer-Mirrabooka. While authorities considered a culling program, they need not have bothered, as the regional population began a rapid decline from the early O90s onwards. The situation has now reached a critical point, with Bogans rarely sighted in Central Perth, and those remaining clinging to the region's outskirts.
> 
> In the year 2000, the species is now officially endangered. Identifying a Bogan is not difficult. Males sport a distinctive hair growth called a "mullet" (short front and sides, long at back). Some scientists believe the growth is genetic, while others argue it is a product of nurture, as even extremely young males seem coerced by parents to adopt the growth. Other distinguishing male characteristics include a tight black denim covering on the hindlimbs and bright flannelette markings on the forepaws and belly. Males adopt a dominant status within the community, with a vague sense of rank defined by the ownership of aging Ford and Holden motor vehicles. Female Bogans are entrusted with the raising of multiple offspring, a role they perform from a young age and often without the presence of the male. They may be similarly identified through distinctive denim markings, though the color is usually "stonewash". In warmer weather, females have been known to shed the lower layer of demin to just below the genital area, resulting in a 'cut-off' effect. Both males and females have been known to cover their lower hind-limbs with furry pouches called 'ugh-boots.'
> 
> While the wild population of Bogans is dwindling, it is still possible to view them in their natural environment. The species has been known to congregate around regional 'shopping malls', where family units often come to settle domestic issues using high-pitched wailing sounds. After sunset, younger males and females meet in small dark enclaves known 'Taverns' where they consume large amounts of a liquid called 'Bourbon.' There are numerous factors attributed to the decline of the local Bogans population. Scientists have identified the unpopularity of stadium rock as a contributing cause, while the development of adequate social infrastructure (ie. schools, medium density housing) may have fragmented the species. More controversial theories suggest many bogans may have removed their mullets, purchased 'cargo pants' and attempted to integrate themselves in Perth's mainstream population, but these claims are yet to be substantiated. Authorities will have a better idea of bogan numbers early next year when Bogan elders AC/DC visit Perth for a concert at the Burswood Dome, home to other Bogan-centric pursuits such as Supercross, Big Wheel truck racing and the Motor Show. At present there seems little hope of restoring the Bogan population to its previous levels. Recent attempts included the development of a new artificial habitat named 'Joondalup', but is seems this area may be too close to Perth to attract large numbers of the species. More successful is an enclosed breeding program called 'V8 Supercars', which takes place annually at the Barbagallo Raceway complex in Wanneroo. The program has proven highly effective, combining motor vehicles and bourbon with rampant displays of female sexuality.




lol

Mate this needs to be in wikipedia.

Perfick as they said in the Darling buds of May.

Game setnmatch plankton.

gg


----------



## nunthewiser (11 September 2009)

wayneL said:


> There are good and really bad... pretty much like Oz boguns.




yes the middle/upper classes are beyond the "bogun" 

by the way what middle class school did alphonse gangitano go to ?

yep a middle/upper class upbringing sure makes them model citizens


----------



## wayneL (11 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> yes the middle/upper classes are beyond the "bogun"
> 
> by the way what middle class school did alphonse gangitano go to ?
> 
> yep a middle/upper class upbringing sure makes them model citizens




Well the thread is about *boguns* nun. If we want to start on the middle and upper classes, there's rich pickings there too. Don't get me started on the so-called upper classes or how they wound up with their money. Many are truly awful.

There are mugs in every "class" (a term I truly hate), just different _modus operandi_.


----------



## nunthewiser (11 September 2009)

wayneL said:


> There are mugs in every "class" (a term I truly hate), just different _modus operandi_.




 thanks for that wayne


----------



## legoman (24 October 2009)

And now, for the THINGS BOGANS LIKE  

http://thingsboganslike.wordpress.com/


----------



## Timmy (24 October 2009)

legoman said:


> And now, for the THINGS BOGANS LIKE
> 
> http://thingsboganslike.wordpress.com/




Sweet, eh, thanks bro.


----------



## Cam (25 October 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> BOGANS OF THE WORLD !
> 
> STAND UP AND BE PROUD, THE WORLD IS OUR OYSTER
> 
> ...




the world is also my dog's toilet, so make sure you use plenty of lemon on your oyster :


----------



## GumbyLearner (25 October 2009)

Cam said:


> the world is also my dog's toilet, so make sure you use plenty of lemon on your oyster :




We'll make sure we will get there as soon as possible as to not **** all over your interests there!


----------



## GumbyLearner (25 October 2009)

A given

http://www.youtube.com/user/acdc?blend=1&ob=4#p/a


----------



## plankton (26 October 2009)

http://www.bogan.com.au/

The word "bogan" is believed to have originated in the late 1980’s in Melbourne.  The term has always had close ties to the working class, and the original intent and purpose of the word remains up until this day.  It is believed by some (but not actually verified) that the word may have ties to the Bogan River district of Western NSW.  For more information on the Bogan Shire, please visit the local council website at http://bogan.local-e.nsw.gov.au.

Whilst the actual word “bogan” has only been in mainstream circulation for around 20 years, historic evidence points to the existence of bogans for many centuries past.  It is widely believed that the majority of the members in the first fleet to land in Australia were actually bogan prisoners from the United Kingdom.  Therefore, it appears that Australia was actually established by criminally insane bogans who enjoyed drinking, fighting and shooting.  

The evolution of the bogan to that of what we know in the present day is largely believed to have commenced in the late 1970’s.  The children of ‘generation x’ form much of the current populous, whilst their offspring continue in the same mould as post-modernistic bogans.  The adoption of key elements such as the ‘mullet’, the flannelette shirt and the ‘trackie-daks’ are also indicators that the contemporary bogan gains inspiration from fashions of the 1980’s in the era of the ‘bogan renaissance’.  

No doubt the bogan will continue to flourish wherever AC/DC is played, or where a VK Commodore is doing a burnout.


----------



## GumbyLearner (4 November 2009)

Growl


----------



## awg (4 November 2009)

heard Nathan Rees on TV (NSW Premier, for u dumbass out-of-state bogans)

Sounded like a bogan to me

wasnt he a garbo?

what other state has an ex-garbo as premier?

give me Jesse Ventura thx


----------



## Julia (4 November 2009)

awg said:


> heard Nathan Rees on TV (NSW Premier, for u dumbass out-of-state bogans)
> 
> Sounded like a bogan to me
> 
> ...



Yes, he did do a stint as a garbo.

He also has an English Honours degree.

Not defending him because I don't know anything else about him, but lots of people decide to do something manual for a while.

For heaven's sake, I even spent nearly two years as a flight attendant just because I wanted not to have to be competitive or think too much.


----------



## GumbyLearner (5 November 2009)

awg said:


> heard Nathan Rees on TV (NSW Premier, for u dumbass out-of-state bogans)
> 
> give me Jesse Ventura thx




ROFLMAO

Have to agree there awg. 

I think President Camacho would also be suitable.


----------



## springhill (5 November 2009)

I've recently been accused of beeen a bogan..... Reason? I drink VB. Why? It actually tastes like beer.
Is it just me or does no beer currently produced actually TASTE LIKE BEER anymore? They all taste like perfume & flowers to me these days, especially anything made in Europe or that is low carb.
What happened to the days when you used just drink beer? Instead of talking about it's 'boutique' or how much weight you have lost drinking low carb cr@p? Flavour, balance, hoppsy? Who gives a rats mates, lets just have a tinny.

P.S I dont have a mullet, a commodore ute with personalised plates or a GF named Shazza, but i do smoke Marlboro and scratch my nuts in public.
Yep a mans' man.
You homobrofos' can stick your microbrewed horse p!ss, drink a real beer, it'll put hair on your back.


----------



## GumbyLearner (5 November 2009)

springhill said:


> I've recently been accused of beeen a bogan..... Reason? I drink VB. Why? It actually tastes like beer.
> Is it just me or does no beer currently produced actually TASTE LIKE BEER anymore? They all taste like perfume & flowers to me these days, especially anything made in Europe or that is low carb.
> What happened to the days when you used just drink beer? Instead of talking about it's 'boutique' or how much weight you have lost drinking low carb cr@p? Flavour, balance, hoppsy? Who gives a rats mates, lets just have a tinny.
> 
> ...




100% agree. I have none of the above either. Bloody stereotypes.


----------



## GumbyLearner (5 November 2009)

New fragrance for Carlton supporters


----------



## GumbyLearner (5 November 2009)




----------



## Fleeta (5 November 2009)

springhill said:


> I've recently been accused of beeen a bogan..... Reason? I drink VB. Why? It actually tastes like beer.
> Is it just me or does no beer currently produced actually TASTE LIKE BEER anymore? They all taste like perfume & flowers to me these days, especially anything made in Europe or that is low carb.
> What happened to the days when you used just drink beer? Instead of talking about it's 'boutique' or how much weight you have lost drinking low carb cr@p? Flavour, balance, hoppsy? Who gives a rats mates, lets just have a tinny.
> 
> ...




You forgot that you are a bogan because you are an Adelaide Crows supporter!


----------



## awg (5 November 2009)

springhill said:


> I've recently been accused of beeen a bogan..... Reason? I drink VB. Why? It actually tastes like beer.




I drink VB, and while I agree about homobrews, VB is bogan, sorry dude.



Julia said:


> Yes, he did do a stint as a garbo.
> 
> He also has an English Honours degree.
> 
> ...




Nothing wrong with the dignity of manual labor...or Flight attendants...very prestigious..have family ex air crew.

The man sounded like a Bogan!!  If he has a English degree, the boganism must be de-rooted indeed, as he has failed to eredicate telltale vocal and speech traits.

btw, if you want the epicentre of boganism, Cessnock NSW, (have heard some truelife horror stories recently.) 

(apologies to an ASF poster who has Cessnock as their location, I'm sure you are an honorable exception)


----------



## springhill (5 November 2009)

awg said:


> I drink VB, and while I agree about homobrews, VB is bogan, sorry dude.




I tip my hat to you, sir. I prefer to think of it as *keeping it real*
Calling someone dude? Bogan


----------



## plankton (5 November 2009)

VB ? None rivals the bogan lager Emu Export (otherwise known as "red death" or "domestic violence in a can"

It is actually the best beer in the world. Most beers need to be cold, export is far better nice and hot, or as the locals say "Kimberley cold", to get the perfect temperature is simple: place block in boot of car, drive to location on a hot day, serve directly from boot. True perfection. One of the rare occasions where cheaper is better, export remains, at certain outlets, $1 a can by the block (stubbies are for poorcuuunts). It has many advantages over other beers: 

 Cheap 

 You won't look like a posh wanker 

 Esky of ice is not needed 

 Noone will steal your beer at a party


----------



## imajica (5 November 2009)

where bogans send their offspring to school

http://www.bogangate-p.schools.nsw.edu.au/sws/view/home.node

yes, it is a real town - classic

btw - VB is bogan through and through - totally refuses to be palatable - vile s**t


----------



## sam76 (5 November 2009)

VB RAW is the shizzle


----------



## GumbyLearner (5 November 2009)

imajica said:


> where bogans send their offspring to school
> 
> http://www.bogangate-p.schools.nsw.edu.au/sws/view/home.node
> 
> ...




Have to agree. Carlton Draught is much better and only on tap. Terrible in a can just like VB. But Cascade Pale Ale is the best juice going around OZ in my opinion. But yeah VB should be exported just like Fosters Lager. XXXX is much better than VB too.

But hey I'm a twin-head so maybe I'm a little biased. LOL


----------



## springhill (5 November 2009)

sam76 said:


> VB RAW is the shizzle




EPIC FAIL!
You manscaper!
Goes against everything VB stands for.


----------



## GumbyLearner (11 November 2009)




----------



## McCoy Pauley (18 November 2009)

awg said:


> give me Jesse Ventura thx




Linda McMahon is running for the Senate in the mid-term elections as a Republican.  With the McMahon family's fortune behind her, she might have a chance to spend her way into the Senate.


----------



## bloomy88 (18 November 2009)

I think Krudd is trying to add a bit of a bogan flavour when he makes his terrible attempts at using aussie slang.
Cant really imagine him driving a lowlux with bundy rum stickers all over it


----------



## Agentm (18 November 2009)

lol



























this last one... boganville?


----------

